# Coronavirus: Thoughts?



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 12, 2020)

There's a new disease that almost all of the world is in a panic over: the coronavirus. Stores are sold out of toilet paper, bleach, cleaning supplies, and masks. Economy is going crazy. Schools are closing, events are being cancelled and hospitals in some places are completely overrun. Thousands have contracted the virus, thousands have died, but more have recovered. How is the coronavirus affecting you? Are you scared of it? Do you think the media is blowing it up too much, or is there truth behind everything they say? Thoughts? 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 12, 2020)

There have been 2 cases near me, I’m pretty terrified as my school doesn’t have the best hygiene, the media is 100% blowing up waaaay to much, and there isn’t enough truth behind what they say.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 13, 2020)

For mysellf i am not that scared. But for my 94 year old grandma I am. She isn't very fit lately. I am having just a normal cold.

Here in The netherlands. they are keeping the schools open, but tell ppl to work at home if it is possible. In my city there are 4 that I know of. But they don't test everybody. So i think there must be more. I hope they will recover soon and life can back to normal.

The prizes of those surgical masks are crazy when you look for them online. Keep in mind there are going some ppl to be very rich of this virus.


----------



## Budwing (Mar 16, 2020)

At the moment me and the family are doing our bit as directed by the government to slow the onset of Coronavirus.

Social distancing, kids been told to wait off school. Restricting movement outside and keeping 3 metres away from the neighbours and everyone else. Got a 18 month old that struggles to get rid of a normal cold and my chest isn’t great at the best of times. We would probably be ok and get over it as most people do, but at the same time I’m not going to risk catching it and then passing it on. 

Lots of people here don’t even cover their mouths when their coughing. Dirty gits here would cough and sneeze all over you.


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm lucky to be working from home. I just hope business is strong enough that there aren't lay offs for me or my coworkers.

Its a real thing that's happening. The saying "time will tell"... we don't have too long a wait in N America.

Canada is closed to everyone except Canadian citizens, permanent residents, and US citizens. Only four airports are landing international flights.

Schools are closed, restaurants are doing takeout / delivery orders only. Theaters, gyms, recreational centers are closed. Clubs are being asked not to open.

424 confirmed, 16 probable. And its out in the community now.

Anyway, watch this video!


----------



## jrh3 (Mar 17, 2020)

I am not afraid of it, but I think it will get a lot worse before it gets better. It will be bad for the groups that are vulnerable(elders, children). People are spending money like crazy on supplies so this should help the economy while we push through. 
 

My estimate is up to 2 months before we peak and get it under control. The government will probably step in and shut everything down. Best thing you can do is support the president to keep everyone calm and civil. Worst thing we need is a zombie apocalypse because of all the panicking morons.


----------



## mantis_monk (Mar 19, 2020)

103 year old recovered... Lucky?


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 19, 2020)

mantis_monk said:


> 103 year old recovered... Lucky?


Yes, very lucky.

And WOW... I hope I can live into the hundreds.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 21, 2020)

All is crazy here in Ohio. Shopping centers empty, told fed ex guy yesterday when he was saying how weird it was to see it empty, I told him it

looks like Christmas! he agreed.  Stores are sold out of a lot of stuff. I went to buy some things the other day and the cashier gave me attitute cause I had extra bags of rice in my cart.  (but could be cause I was wearing a mask and gloves) I'm thinking, you dont know how many mouths I have to feed. Course some of them are not human, but hey, I love

my bugs!!!  Plus hubby is disabled and I hav 5 grandchildren to help feed, plus not sure who else will come around looking for food. I did not buy tp though, I can use leaves if I have to or just go around with a dirty butt!!! I did buy some tea at the dollar store, not worth it as it has no taste, but if someone is sick, hopefully it will help them.

What are you guys doing to starve off starvation if things get bad? i am not eating my bugs.


----------



## Orin (Mar 22, 2020)

Don't worry, I'll come over and eat your bugs if you can't.


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 23, 2020)

Orin said:


> Don't worry, I'll come over and eat your bugs if you can't.


I have Guinea Pigs


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 23, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> I have Guinea Pigs


Yum  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## hysteresis (Mar 23, 2020)

A sign of the times. 

Cute as these raggamuffin no-school brats look, it tears my heart up.


----------



## Orin (Mar 24, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> I have Guinea Pigs


She lives a lot closer and I don't do fur.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 24, 2020)

Here in NL we are going into second week of half "lockdown"   I have a cold so have to stay  at home and dat is no fun. Hubby is still at work but he avoid big groups of ppl.

My bugs won't starve to dead. Tomorrow will  arivive the food for the ghost and Sheralynn. So they have food enough. and I have fuitflies for the little ones. They don't grab the baby grasshoppers yet. but I think they will after their next molt.

hmm,saw a big fat balck fly with sheralynns name on it. I hope I can catch that thing alive.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 24, 2020)

Catching blue bottle flies and crane flies for my smaller mantids and I found my male ghost who is now an adult, loves crane flies!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 26, 2020)

Love the masked kids!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Mar 26, 2020)

I’m a pulmonary and critical care physician. This virus causes a phenomenon called acute respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS) that drops oxygen levels dangerously low in the blood. Unfortunately for the vast majority of viruses, there is no ‘treatment’. We typically support the patient’s oxygen levels, blood pressure, and other basics for human life until the body is able to fend off the virus. There is no solid science yet behind any of these proposed treatments, and I doubt any will work in the end. It’s going to take weeks but distancing and good hygiene will likely be the ticket for stopping this. Hang in there!


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 26, 2020)

@guapoalto049 if one has had bacterial pneumonias that required antibiotics before, is that a bad situation going into a viral pneumonia like this?


----------



## guapoalto049 (Mar 26, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> @guapoalto049 if one has had bacterial pneumonias that required antibiotics before, is that a bad situation going into a viral pneumonia like this?


Major risk factors for all pneumonias include smoking status, immunocompromised states, older age, prior lung disease like COPD, asthma, or bronchiectasis. Having prior infections shouldn’t really change future risk, but there may be an underlying reason why a patient was getting recurrent bacterial PNA to begin with.


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 26, 2020)

@guapoalto049 thanks for this beautiful comprehensive answer.

And without doubt, you're up to your elbows in this now.

A big Thank You for what you do when you go to work.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Mar 26, 2020)

Much appreciated. Everyone has a part they can play to help


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 27, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> ﻿ A big Thank﻿ You for wha﻿t﻿ you do when you go to work.


Agreed. Thank you.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jaywo (Mar 27, 2020)

guapoalto049 said:


> Much appreciated. Everyone has a part they can play to help


Thank you for your help and being on the frontlines. It's definitely not blown out of proportions. Sadly, we haven't seen the worse based on the stats from Italy and China. We are behind them on the curve. I live in a big city and my family is in NYC, its not a good situation there.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 27, 2020)

I heard now that the U.S has the most coronavirus cases.


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Apr 7, 2020)

I am sewing masks inexpensively for families (others are changing a fortune..), but USA orders only at this time. www.xoxoandstitches.etsy.com

I do think the media is definitely blowing it up a lot more than it should be but I live out in the boon docks and we don't feel it as much as city dwellers may. 

We got toilet paper at the Amish store 

We have been blessed with plenty of beans and rice to keep us going. We have hunting skills if it comes to that (although we eat plant based at this time!).

Hope everyone is doing good!



guapoalto049 said:


> Much appreciated. Everyone has a part they can play to help


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Apr 7, 2020)

Jaywo said:


> Thank you for your help and being on the frontlines. It's definitely not blown out of proportions. Sadly, we haven't seen the worse based on the stats from Italy and China. We are behind them on the curve. I live in a big city and my family is in NYC, its not a good situation there.


Yes. It seems Italy has it the worst.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 7, 2020)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> I am sewing ﻿masks inexpensively for families


My family is sewing masks too, along with our church, for local hospitals. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 7, 2020)

My family is making masks also.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 8, 2020)

i am sewing a few masks too for myself and hubby, but i don't think he will wear them.

I have read that this thing can take up 2 years to fully go back to normal life. or natural immunity (or vaccin found and it ready to use) Our MP said that we need to get used to a 1,5 m society. Lockdowm is till 28 april here. hope then some more shops will be opening again or they will be lost. Think if this will be longer a lot of ppl are losing their jobs or buinesses.

I think you can better be in the country than in a city t this moment.


----------



## Jaywo (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm in the city and I can say that people were mask now because it's worth wearing. But even in more rural areas, the numbers say that it's spreading there too.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Apr 12, 2020)

Little Mantis said:


> i think you can better be in the country than in a city t this moment.


You are definitely right. If you have a way to be self sufficient you will definitely fare better. 

I just have to keep in mind that alot of news is FAKE and you have to look very hard for TRUTH. 

I know we live in the country and have limited device time and we hardly notice the difference unless we go to town.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 12, 2020)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> I know ﻿we live in the country and have limited device time and we hardly notice the difference unless we go to town. ﻿﻿


Same! I'm homeschooled, so the only big difference for me is the fact that I can't go to church. Other than that, quarantine is easy!  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 13, 2020)

As long the food will come to the cities it is ok, but if that stops ppl in the cities has a problem. I wish i could live in the nature. More freedom than in cities.



Prayingmantisqueen said:


> I just have to keep in mind that alot of news is FAKE and you have to look very hard for TRUTH.  ﻿


Yeah, dont watch the news to much you will get crazy. I try to avoid it lately. and what is the truth? most stuff is fake.


----------



## mantis_monk (Apr 13, 2020)

https://www.bitchute.com/video/xhudT0Ssnt4/


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 17, 2020)

I think I have it, waiting on results to come back.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 17, 2020)

jrh3 said:


> I think I have it, waiting on results to come back.


Oh no! Im praying for you! Hopefully if you do have it, you can recover quickly.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 17, 2020)

My lady works in a long-term care facility. She's watching people die.

Today, she said goodbye to one of her favourites.

The lady is out of it already. Shes not expected to make the night.

Whoever thinks this is BS is a dumb ****.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 18, 2020)

jrh3 said:


> I think I have it, waiting on results to come back.


Best wishes. Be well.


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 18, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Oh no! Im praying for you! Hopefully if you do have it, you can recover quickly.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Yeah, If my calculations are right i am on day 6, today is the worst day, fever close to 102 and I can feel my chest being sore. Still not unbearable though. . I think i am pretty healthy though, I have been doing CrossFit for a year now.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 20, 2020)

jrh3 said:


> Yeah, If my calculations are right i am on day 6, today is the worst day, fever close to 102 and I can feel my chest being sore. Still not unbearable though. .


Hope you feel well soon. Take good care of yourself


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 21, 2020)

This is my wife's workplace. Our youngest daughter works there too, as of last week.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/orchard-villa-retirement-residence-deaths-confirmed-cases-1.5539772


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 21, 2020)

Sad to hear it is happing at your place too. Here in NL are care houses for the elderly ppl got corona too and died. Here we have shotages for masks, gloves and other proctective clothing. 

Here the lockdown is prolonged till may 15. I am reading more and more sad stories of ppl who lost their jobs, buisnesses... i dont know what is wisdom how to handle this. proctecting the elderly  and weak  (ppl who has health problems. I am 1 of them too when i think of it) and keep jobs going.


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 23, 2020)

Finally after 10 days i get my first day of feeling better. Hoping its all clear sailing from here.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 23, 2020)

Glad you are feeling better! I've heard it has relapses like the flu--any idea how you got it?


----------



## Jaywo (Apr 24, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> My lady works in a long-term care facility. She's watching people die.
> 
> Today, she said goodbye to one of her favourites.
> 
> ...


I agree. It's nuts how people can actually think a virus that kills people is fake just because they don't have it. Shows how many people lack empathy, which I find incredibly troubling.


----------



## Jaywo (Apr 24, 2020)

jrh3 said:


> Finally after 10 days i get my first day of feeling better. Hoping its all clear sailing from here.


Just take it easy, I heard of the virus fluctuating as well. Almost 100% then wham, hits you like a brick. My friend had to to ER after 2 days of feeling better with no fever after getting the virus for 15 days. It's such a tricky thing. Stay safe fellow mantid lover.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 24, 2020)

I just find this entire thing stupid because of how President Trump is handling it on the US. If we had gone into lockdown earlier there would be much less deaths.


----------



## Jaywo (Apr 24, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> I just find this entire thing stupid because of how President Trump is handling it on the US. If we had gone into lockdown earlier there would be much less deaths.


I think it is beyond stupid. I love how people say things are fake news when they just simply don't like the information.

It's ignorant and the people complaining that it's being political is actually MAKING it political. The virus will hurt you no matter what faction you are in. We should have been in early lockdown. The virus can only survive with hosts. We are giving the virus so so many host. The protesters are ripe for virus infection. In a crisis ,the worst of humanity always shows its ugly head. 

When Trump touts BS " cures" and the maker of Lysol has to tell you NOT to swallow disinfection means we have reached a new low. 

O.k. done with my rant. You don't have to agree and please leave all the racist remarks out of this discussion even if you really really want to add it. That seems to be the second retort when I speak to ignorant people. Some of my extended family included... sadly.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 24, 2020)

Jaywo said:


> When the maker of Lysol has to tell you NOT to swallow disinfection means we have reached a new low.﻿


What is our world coming to?! I can't believe how stupid people are. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 24, 2020)

I know! Some people are so ignorant and stupid, completely refusing to accept what is going on that it is literally killing them.


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 25, 2020)

Jaywo said:


> Just take it easy, I heard of the virus fluctuating as well. Almost 100% then wham, hits you like a brick. My friend had to to ER after 2 days of feeling better with no fever after getting the virus for 15 days. It's such a tricky thing. Stay safe fellow mantid lover.


Thanks for the advice, i will watch out for it popping back up.


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 25, 2020)

I think the President is doing just as good as anyone in that position would be doing right now. But you have people that are going to look for anything to poke at him. A reason to blame him. People are the problem, not the president. This is the real problem. I understand this is a bad pandemic. But we are not the America were were 100 years ago. 100 years ago we could have shut down the whole US and survived. We now rely on too many other countries. Today, if we were to shut everything down, we would never recover and the economy would crash.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 25, 2020)

The president didn’t even think the virus was real for a while, wanted to open church for Easter, and has been incredibly rude to reporters asking questions about what he is going to do. So I respectfully disagree, he could be handling it a heck of a lot better.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 25, 2020)

jrh3 said:


> I think the President is doing just as good as anyone in that position would be doing right now. But you have people that are going to look for anything to poke at him. A reason to blame him. People are the problem, not the president. This is the real problem. I understand this is a bad pandemic. But we are not the America were were 100 years ago. 100 years ago we could have shut down the whole US and survived. We now rely on too many other countries. Today, if we were to shut everything down, we would never recover and the economy would crash.


I disagree emphatically. The US had a pandemic response team set up by the Obama administration during the ebola crisis.

In fact, most nations did the same. Canada was hit by SARS back in the early 2000s and knew to take pandemic events more seriously.

Trump dismantled his team of experts. Now the US leads in cases and deaths.

Coincidence?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (May 6, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> My lady works in a long-term care facility. She's watching people die.
> 
> Today, she said goodbye to one of her favourites.
> 
> ...


I'm not denying the fact there is a virus going around. And that ppl are dying from it. 

But I think there are lessons we can learn from this. We should all try to boost our immune systems. Eat fresh veggies, fruits, greens , garlic try to protect naturally and strengthen. 

For us it is nerve wracking to have this going around and my grandmother with lung cancer. So I sypathize and have empathy for the sufferers. 

Ppl are losing their livelihood! As a small business owner myself I can sympathize with those who are seriously struggling. 

But I know we can't stay quarantined forever. We have to bounce back and if their is an influx of cases, we can't stay quarantined! It will totally ruin our economy and worse. 

Stay safe! Pray! Be kind!


----------



## jrh3 (May 6, 2020)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> I'm not denying the fact there is a virus going around. And that ppl are dying from it.
> 
> But I think there are lessons we can learn from this. We should all try to boost our immune systems. Eat fresh veggies, fruits, greens , garlic try to protect naturally and strengthen.
> 
> ...


I am not sure boosting your immune system helps. I was really healthy, CrossFit 5 days a week. I eat tons of fruits and veggies, and lean meats. I meal prep weekly. Multivitamins and minerals. It still hit me hard. The best bet from my experience is wear a mask. The mask wont guarantee but it can help lower the viral count you are exposed too. I am going on 4 weeks since I was infected and I still have random symptoms like getting dizzy and tired fast. I lost 17 pounds in 2 weeks, majority of that was muscle. I am thankful it ran its course and is gone for the most part.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 6, 2020)

I’m happy you are mostly better...a family friend nearly died from the virus recently. Luckily he bounced back after being on a respirator for 3 weeks.


----------



## jrh3 (May 7, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> I’m happy you are mostly better...a family friend nearly died from the virus recently. Luckily he bounced back after being on a respirator for 3 weeks.


Thanks, That is good to hear that he has recovered.

I went out for a run today, I can say to my surprise my lungs feel more powerful than before. Maybe it was all the coughing and the spirometer I used daily that kept them strong.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 7, 2020)

Good that you feel strong! Possibly it was that.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jun 1, 2020)

And guess what? A lot of countries are lying about the number of cases. There is about 2 million confirmed right now but its probably twice that amount or even more because of either communist china lying, russia not being truthful, and others. Think about it China is the second most densely populated country on Earth and made the virus yet it has zero new cases? And also people arent being tested so there is even more we don’t know about.


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 1, 2020)

So many dead, America. 

And lots of young. Definitely mostly aged folk, but sooo many young.

And now, America is burning. At least they wear masks.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 1, 2020)

America is so messed up right now 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jun 1, 2020)

Recently there have been peaceful protests in my town about the death of George Floyd that at night have turned into riots. They have turned so violent and crazy, police officers have had to use rubber bullets and pepper-balls after the rioters have used fire works and threw rocks at the police. 2 buildings were burnt down (a bank and a designing store), lots of windows broken, and many stores looted. Even the police station was covered in profanities made with spray paint. I don’t even know how many cases are going to sprout from this but it’s not going to be good.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 2, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> the death of George Floyd that at night have turned into riots.


It was not good that Flyd  was killed by a cop but is no reason to riot and loot shops

How many of them was infected an spread the virus?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jun 2, 2020)

I think there were several hundred new cases then a few hundred more on another riot the next day.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jun 21, 2020)

The riots are insane.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jul 4, 2020)

Oh btw.... How is it possible that China...who created this thing... Has 0% new cases/deaths and they are a big country with millions of people? 

Also btw... If you've been watching the US news I recommend investigating for yourself because a lot of it is NOT true. I live here, I should know. They say hospitals are beginning to fill up AGAIN.... Not true! They were never full to overflowing in the first place. 

My uncle, in active duty, was sent with his unit to set up a temporary hospital to relive the "overflowing" hospitals.... They mayor sent them back after they had no patients because the hospitals were NOT overflowing. My uncle told us this. I should know. 

I know there is a virus going around but people just need to look beyond the MEDIA to the FACTS.


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 4, 2020)

Wow.


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 22, 2020)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Oh btw.... How is it possible that China...who created this thing... Has 0% new cases/deaths and they are a big country with millions of people?
> 
> Also btw... If you've been watching the US news I recommend investigating for yourself because a lot of it is NOT true. I live here, I should know. They say hospitals are beginning to fill up AGAIN.... Not true! They were never full to overflowing in the first place.
> 
> ...


I agree, the Media is 100% of the problem. America is not in bad shape, our economy is still booming. It is election year so they are feeding the sheep. If you turn the news off you won’t see a difference in now and before the virus hit. 
 

I don’t even believe the virus has infected as many people as they say it has.


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 22, 2020)

In this CNN article, a CDC study reports that case numbers are HIGHER than what's being reported.

The CDC is Federally controlled, and is under the HHS which of course, reports to Mr. Trump.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/21/health/us-coronavirus-tuesday/index.html


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 25, 2020)

I have met people that surved corona and suffering the side effects of it.  (While I was staying at revalidation center).The virus is no lie.

I hate the media that scare people with corona and more corona They are talking about a second wave and scare people with that. If you keep basic rules: stay at home if you have symtones. Less ppl will get sick an will help in the winter too with flu season.


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 12, 2020)

I am starting to see side effects of it I didn’t know i had. 
 

this is 5 months ago. Hopefully they go away and i lose nothing from it.


----------



## FabioFabiatic (Aug 13, 2020)

jrh3 said:


> I agree, the Media is 100% of the problem. America is not in bad shape, our economy is still booming. It is election year so they are feeding the sheep. If you turn the news off you won’t see a difference in now and before the virus hit.
> 
> 
> I don’t even believe the virus has infected as many people as they say it has.﻿


I completely agree that the media is a problem, not to name names but certain networks spreading borderline conspiracy theories and twisting facts to support a certain person. I also agree the numbers of infected aren't accurate, US tests are inaccurate and low in supply causing many cases to go unrecorded. Also, we have done a very poor job in tracking cases, especially compared to South Korea. 

But to say that our economy doing well?! I don't care if the stock market is slowly starting to heal when about 47.2% of Americans are unemployed (according to Bureau of Labor Statistics). And to say that there no difference? So is it a coincidence when my grandmother had a seizure the hospital didn't have room for her and she was sent home with the recommendation to "rest"? 

It is really sad that science has become political, and because of this thousands will lose their lives.


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 13, 2020)

FabioFabiatic said:


> I completely agree that the media is a problem, not to name names but certain networks spreading borderline conspiracy theories and twisting facts to support a certain person. I also agree the numbers of infected aren't accurate, US tests are inaccurate and low in supply causing many cases to go unrecorded. Also, we have done a very poor job in tracking cases, especially compared to South Korea.
> 
> But to say that our economy doing well?! I don't care if the stock market is slowly starting to heal when about 47.2% of Americans are unemployed (according to Bureau of Labor Statistics). And to say that there no difference? So is it a coincidence when my grandmother had a seizure the hospital didn't have room for her and she was sent home with the recommendation to "rest"?
> 
> It is really sad that science has become political, and because of this thousands will lose their lives.


Maybe it is your local government and the state that you live in. We don’t have this issue in my state.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Aug 21, 2020)

California. We are one of the best off states right now.


----------



## MantisMart (Aug 21, 2020)

Texas is doing baaaad. So many cases each day. I have to wear masks everywhere no matter what.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 24, 2020)

MantisMart said:


> Texas is doing baaaad. So many cases each day. I have to wear masks everywhere no matter what.


Brr, everywhere wearing a mask. That is really bad. Here in nl I need only to wear one in public transport. In my country cases are rising but mostly under young people.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Oct 2, 2020)

President Trump and the First Lady just tested positive for COVID-19...sheesh...


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 25, 2020)

The numbers are raising again in de N etherlands. We are partially in lockdown again. Hubby told me that he has heard that ppl know they are infected doing stuff outside and infecting other ppl. Bah bah bah

Then masks, rules dont work


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 25, 2020)

I feel it's just another flu virus, not needed all this hoopla.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Oct 25, 2020)

There is a need, we don’t have a cure, it is EVOLVING, 225,000 deaths was hit today, and people aren’t wearing masts to slow the spread. How does it not take more that 200k deaths to convince you that this is serious and deadly?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 29, 2020)

jrh3 said:


> I agree, the Media is 100% of the problem. America is not in bad shape, our economy is still booming. It is election year so they are feeding the sheep. If you turn the news off you won’t see a difference in now and before the virus hit.
> 
> 
> I don’t even believe the virus has infected as many people as they say it has.


100% agree


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 29, 2020)

MantisMart said:


> Texas is doing baaaad. So many cases each day. I have to wear masks everywhere no matter what.


https://thehighwire.com/videos/mask-whistleblowers-tell-all/


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 29, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> There is a need, we don’t have a cure, it is EVOLVING, 225,000 deaths was hit today, and people aren’t wearing masts to slow the spread. How does it not take more that 200k deaths to convince you that this is serious and deadly?


https://thehighwire.com/videos/mask-whistleblowers-tell-all/


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Oct 29, 2020)

Sorry to say, but some of those comments are BS, although I couldn’t watch the video.Masks are needed. Nothing I can do about you following trump though.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 29, 2020)

People got to watch real news stories. People are dying of all types of things and the hospitals get $20,000 per covid death so thats what they are using. I do not know 1 person who has had it and died. My sister has not left her house since it started. whats the point of living like that?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Oct 29, 2020)

I would say safety. Go ahead and get it and tell us what you think. I know several people who have had it, 2 who have died.


----------



## Elskeling (Oct 29, 2020)

hibiscusmile said:


> People got to watch real news stories. People are dying of all types of things and the hospitals get $20,000 per covid death so thats what they are using. I do not know 1 person who has had it and died. My sister has not left her house since it started. whats the point of living like that?


There is absolute no evidence to support that hospitals are inflating death numbers to get paid. That’s an untrue and unfounded statement. This is a true pandemic that has cost so many people their lives. There’s even a huge number people who survive who are getting long-term, even life-long, health issues. The inconvenience and frustration of having to stay home is nothing compared to the sheer horrible impact of a pandemic.


----------



## Elskeling (Oct 29, 2020)

hibiscusmile said:


> People got to watch real news stories. People are dying of all types of things and the hospitals get $20,000 per covid death so thats what they are using. I do not know 1 person who has had it and died. My sister has not left her house since it started. whats the point of living like that?


And as a side note: as someone who has a debilitating chronic illness that has left me home-bound for years now, be thankful that you and yours are healthy and that your inconveniences are only temporary. COVID has made many more people just like me, btw.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 30, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Sorry to say, but some of those comments are BS, although I couldn’t watch the video.Masks are needed. Nothing I can do about you following trump though.


Not to argue or get political but I am underage and do not follow politics or follow trump/biden either. Sorry you took offence to the professionals sharing about the uses and abused of masks. Thx


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Oct 30, 2020)

I am too, underage, probably younger than you, but I take part in trying to slow the spread of COVID-19. This isn’t about protecting yourself, it’s about protecting others.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 30, 2020)

K, I understand your POV but I also have the right to mine and my choice, I had Covid before so I really didn't think it was any worse than the flu, I know it affects each differently tho. Look at flu deaths per year- look at supposed "Covid" deaths... C'mon ppl

Ppl who aren't even tested are labeled as positive! Happened to 3 ppl in our small town (probably more I'm unaware of so far too)


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 30, 2020)

Conclusion. During the 2019-2020 influenza season, CDC estimates that influenza was associated with 38 million illnesses, 18 million medical visits, 405,000 hospitalizations, and 22,000 deaths.Oct 6, 2020


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Oct 30, 2020)

I didn’t say it wasn’t your choice. Covid seriously affects some people for the rest of their lives. It can be serious and what scares me about it is _it’s evolving._ 
 

I highly doubt anyone without being tested would out of the blue be labeled as positive. There is no reason for it to happen.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Oct 30, 2020)

22,000 is a lot less then 225k.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 30, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> There is a need, we don’t have a cure, it is EVOLVING, 225,000 deaths was hit today, and people aren’t wearing masts to slow the spread. How does it not take more that 200k deaths to convince you that this is serious and deadly?


There is a cure, a medicine that works but doctors can loose their license if they provide it to you... I'll find the name of it for you soon-


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Oct 30, 2020)

There is no cure, whatever trump said in the rally the other night is wrong about him having a cure.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 30, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> I didn’t say it wasn’t your choice. Covid seriously affects some people for the rest of their lives. It can be serious and what scares me about it is _it’s evolving._
> 
> 
> I highly doubt anyone without being tested would out of the blue be labeled as positive. There is no reason for it to happen.


Oh but it does. 2 nurses, my aunt's coworkers were in line to be tested. They had already given their contact info and were waiting to be tested. The line was long so they gave up and went home. They were called the next day and told they were positive. The two ladies replied that they hadn't been tested so it was impossible. 

How did they mess up that bad? Oh well happened to a couple others


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Oct 30, 2020)

Possibly a mistake. Ever take into account people make mistakes? I doubt they did that on purpose lol.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 1, 2020)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Oh but it does. 2 nurses, my aunt's coworkers were in line to be tested. They had already given their contact info and were waiting to be tested. The line was long so they gave up and went home. They were called the next day and told they were positive. The two ladies replied that they hadn't been tested so it was impossible.
> 
> How did they mess up that bad? Oh well happened to a couple others


That is what I have been saying, what news networks do you guys watch. lol can't believe there it is in black and white. Just what I needed tonigh.

On another note, my husband of for over 30 years has been in nursing home for 2 mts. not one outbreak there. That's the good news, the bad news, he died this morning and they couldn't even call me like they promised if he got worse. so he died alone.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Nov 1, 2020)

I watch mainly CNN, the most reliable place to watch.

I'm very sorry for your loss, that sounds terrible. That would be a terrible place to pass, feel better soon


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 1, 2020)

Thanks, cnn is the worse news station, they are all democrate, you need to see news from both sides to be fully informed. Hope you try it.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Nov 1, 2020)

I don’t feel like watching a bias news station that’s is focused on republicans only. The people on CNN aren’t all democratic, they are reasonable and smart about this. One of the main news people got COVID and was originally called out for not distancing. He wised up after that. Nobody is perfect. 
 

Another reason I don’t like trump, he complimented the terrorizing of a Biden &amp; Harris bus in TX. The bus was surrounded by armed people who were slowing down and bumping the bus. Do you want a president who allows and _*compliments*_* *domestic terrorism?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 1, 2020)

hibiscusmile said:


> That is what I have been saying, what news networks do you guys watch. lol can't believe there it is in black and white. Just what I needed tonigh.
> 
> On another note, my husband of for over 30 years has been in nursing home for 2 mts. not one outbreak there. That's the good news, the bad news, he died this morning and they couldn't even call me like they promised if he got worse. so he died alone.


I am so sorry to hear this! You should file a lawsuit. If more people made a fuss over the outrage this wouldn't be still going on. 

Some Americans are buying this Hook line and sinker..... That's why we are still in the hole and not recovering like other countries have/are.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 1, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> I don’t feel like watching a bias news station that’s is focused on republicans only. The people on CNN aren’t all democratic, they are reasonable and smart about this. One of the main news people got COVID and was originally called out for not distancing. He wised up after that. Nobody is perfect.
> 
> 
> Another reason I don’t like trump, he complimented the terrorizing of a Biden &amp; Harris bus in TX. The bus was surrounded by armed people who were slowing down and bumping the bus. Do you want a president who allows and _*compliments*_* *domestic terrorism?


Maybe that wasn't right but ABORTION is also wrong and this Biden believes in that. Trump ain't good, Biden ain't good- none of those polititions are. 

America needs to wake up and bring back the Abe Lincolns! 

My best advise to you would be to take a media fast from all newstations. We are being fed lies like the Germans were by Adolf Hitler in WW2 and the hypnotic liars called newscasters and politicians are gaining millions from your (and all other fearful Americans) fear. 

And so... let's enjoy the rest of the plandemic and wait until someone wakes up to America's Doom.....


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 1, 2020)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> And so... let's enjoy the rest of the plandemic and wait until someone wakes up to America's Doom.....


And yes, I meant to type "plan"-demic.

It was planned, it is man made. 

COVID has a patent and you cannot patent non man made substances. 

Respitory and OSHA professionals repeatedly warn against the un-effectiveness of masks and the dangers of wearing them for even ten minutes. 

Be wise! Be safe!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Nov 1, 2020)

Not wearing a mask is stupid, and so is that explanation. Abortion is wrong, I agree, but it is up to the mother to make that choice. Mistakes happen, you can’t force someone to have a child over a mistake if they can’t support one. Can I have a reliable source for this man made stuff? I agree, it could likely be man made, but without evidence it is no more than an opinion. Stay safe from a mask? Masks protect others, not yourself. That’s why I wear one. These explanations don’t sound very wise...

EDIT: I highly disagree with Trump, but Biden is much better. I might not agree with him 100%, but no human is perfect. That is what COVID has showed me. It has also showed me people are selfish. Masks protect others. People who don’t wear them are potentially passing it to people and KILLING them.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 1, 2020)

I have to bow out of this, Biden is an old man with no mind cells left, need I say more. no one who has an opinion will ever look at the other side, so why bother....


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Nov 1, 2020)

HA! That is actually funny. What does that make trump then?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 1, 2020)

Don't argue with an idiot because people watching may not be able to tell the difference-

I think I'll have to stop replying to this chat because I can't handle the stupidity of it- it's not solving anything and I have better things to do with my time.

But, I will get the patent information for you-


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 1, 2020)

Here is a link- the PDF patent is available for download. 

"US10130701B2 - Coronavirus - Google Patents" https://patents.google.com/patent/US10130701B2/en


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 1, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Masks protect others.


No they don't. Science says they do not. OSHA says they do not. 

Look at science, not the news. Phew.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 1, 2020)

hibiscusmile said:


> I have to bow out of this, Biden is an old man with no mind cells left, need I say more. no one who has an opinion will ever look at the other side, so why bother....


I will be praying for you as you deal with the loss of your husband. I am so sorry this obnoxious virus has caused things to turn out this way! The Bible predicts the fall of America and I dare say America's foundation is looking shaky! I pray you will be comforted during this trial and heartbreak


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Nov 1, 2020)

I was thinking the same thing. I’m tired of arguing with people who think the Bible and god will save them. Literally everyone has said we need to wear masks. Wherever you are getting this stuff must be a seriously stupid place ha. You have better things to do with your time? What’s better than a political argument between 2 minors...

I honestly wish this virus had never existed, this has made me angry at people I never wanted to be mad at or even wanted to be friends with


----------



## MantisMart (Nov 1, 2020)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Maybe that wasn't right but ABORTION is also wrong and this Biden believes in that. Trump ain't good, Biden ain't good- none of those polititions are.


Thats also my point of view at this point.


----------



## MantisMart (Nov 1, 2020)

Also I would like to make a barrier here to stop talking politics. I have a point of view, so do we all. But this is just an invert server.

If someone has a different point of view, then that's ok. Im 99% republican, but there is nothing wrong with someone being a democrat.

If that's there point of view, then that's ok.

I might not agree, but who says we always have to agree. So let's try to keep out of politics if we are not able to come to a peaceful conclusion.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 2, 2020)

MantisMart said:


> Also I would like to make a barrier here to stop talking politics. I have a point of view, so do we all. But this is just an invert server.
> 
> If someone has a different point of view, then that's ok. Im 99% republican, but there is nothing wrong with someone being a democrat.
> 
> ...


Thank you. This is a mantid forum, not a political forum! 

@hibiscusmile I am so sorry about the loss of your husband. I'm praying for you! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 17, 2020)

Here in NL the infections are rising again. Thus we have now lockdown again. Not fun at all with christmas and old years eve coming. We are not allowed sto see many ppl with those days. I hope normal life comes back soon. *sigh*


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 17, 2020)

Cali is in lockdown again from thanksgiving because although not advised - people still got together.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 17, 2020)

TODAY:  2,139 new infections and 43 new deaths in my province.

That's 43 people just today, that wont say Merry Christmas to their loved ones.

https://toronto.citynews.ca/2020/12/16/ontario-covid19-cases-december16/

[SIZE= 16px]Our provincial Minister of Education is preparing to close schools (although they're saying that's not certain yet) - an extended "Christmas Break" - switching to online.[/SIZE]

--o--

[SIZE= 16px]@hibiscusmile, my sincere condolences on the loss of your husband.  He's in the arms of God without as much as one tear in his eye. [/SIZE]


----------



## Synapze (Dec 19, 2020)

I've lost several loved ones due to COVID-19. Most tragic being my only surviving (germophobic) aunt who thought she was safe in quarantine. My uncle contracted it at work and brought it home and infected her. *He never saw or spoke to her again after* she was admitted. She *died alone* 5 days later. He was admitted to a hospital 2 hours away. He believed he gave it to her and defiantly left the hospital and went home "to die" ... he did so 2 days later, grief and guilt stricken. He believed the garbage he had been reading on Facebook and it cost him the love of his life and the loss of his own. Neither had funerals and were both were direct cremations... not a single family member in attendance. 

This is why I get angry when I hear people downplay the seriousness of the virus. Everyone be safe please over the holidays... don't become another corpse laying in a refrigeratated trunk in a hospital parking lot. Trust the CDC not these assorted amateurs playing games in the White House!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 19, 2020)

Synapze said:


> I've lost several loved ones due to COVID-19. Most tragic being my only surviving (germophobic) aunt who thought she was safe in quarantine. My uncle contracted it at work and brought it home and infected her. *He never saw or spoke to her again after* she was admitted. She *died alone* 5 days later. He was admitted to a hospital 2 hours away. He believed he gave it to her and defiantly left the hospital and went home "to die" ... he did so 2 days later, grief and guilt stricken. He believed the garbage he had been reading on Facebook and it cost him the love of his life and the loss of his own. Neither had funerals and were both were direct cremations... not a single family member in attendance.
> 
> This is why I get angry when I hear people downplay the seriousness of the virus. Everyone be safe please over the holidays... don't become another corpse laying in a refrigeratated trunk in a hospital parking lot. Trust the CDC not these assorted amateurs playing games in the White House!


I’m sorry for your losses, I’ve been trying to let people know the severity of the virus but not many listen besides my closest friends.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 30, 2020)

Sorry for your losses. @hysteresis


----------



## MantisMart (Dec 31, 2020)

My dad got covid a couple weeks ago. He was very sick but luckily had a mild case.


----------



## Mantid-Tim (Dec 31, 2020)

MantisMart said:


> My dad got covid a couple weeks ago. He was very sick but luckily had a mild case.


Wow. Glad to hear its a mild case. My girlfriends parents also had mild cases of COVID a few months back. They described it like a really long cold and a flu leading into a cold. But glad to hear they are okay....


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 8, 2021)

Little Mantis said:


> Sorry for your losses. @hysteresis


Thank you!


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 8, 2021)

We are back in lockdown here in the Toronto area. Kids were told to do online school for one week after Christmas. They just extended it for another two weeks. It'll be a long lockdown this time.

The lockdown was originally planned for one month (because the data implied the spread wasn't happening in elementary schools, they only got a week originally). New cases are 3500 per day now. The government doesn't want it to get out of hand like it has in the USA. But its still a lot.

I doubt our boss will want me back in office in 2021 if this keeps up. Maybe in the summer. Maybe in the fall. It'll be one year i've worked from home this March. It will take a long time to immunize everyone. And that assumes a new strain doesn't emerge that current vaccine-generated antibodies won't attack.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 8, 2021)

"We're in a desperate situation, and when you see the modelling, you'll fall out of your chair," Ford said.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/covid-19-ontario-january-8-2021-1.5865874


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 8, 2021)

hysteresis said:


> We are back in lockdown here in the Toronto area. Kids were told to do online school for one week after Christmas. They just extended it for another two weeks. It'll be a long lockdown this time.
> 
> The lockdown was originally planned for one month (because the data implied the spread wasn't happening in elementary schools, they only got a week originally). New cases are 3500 per day now. The government doesn't want it to get out of hand like it has in the USA. But its still a lot.
> 
> I doubt our boss will want me back in office in 2021 if this keeps up. Maybe in the summer. Maybe in the fall. It'll be one year i've worked from home this March. It will take a long time to immunize everyone. And that assumes a new strain doesn't emerge that current vaccine-generated antibodies won't attack.


Wow, that sucks. I’ve been in lockdown since last March, you will get used to it and so will your kids


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 13, 2021)

hysteresis said:


> We are back in lockdown here in the Toronto area. Kids were told to do online school for one week after Christmas. They just extended it for another two weeks. It'll be a long lockdown this time.
> 
> The lockdown was originally planned for one month (because the data implied the spread wasn't happening in elementary schools, they only got a week originally). New cases are 3500 per day now. The government doesn't want it to get out of hand like it has in the USA. But its still a lot.
> 
> I doubt our boss will want me back in office in 2021 if this keeps up. Maybe in the summer. Maybe in the fall. It'll be one year i've worked from home this March. It will take a long time to immunize everyone. And that assumes a new strain doesn't emerge that current vaccine-generated antibodies won't attack.


That's no fun. I've been doing online school all year. I get to go to school in person for the first time on Monday though! Your kids are lucky that they have been able to go to school up until now. Covid sucks. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 14, 2021)

These came across today, to everyone in our province!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 14, 2021)

California is still in lockdown as it has been since COVID started


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 15, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> California is still in lockdown as it has been since COVID started


Really? The shelter in place orders were lifted all summer long.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 15, 2021)

hysteresis said:


> Really? The shelter in place orders were lifted all summer long.


Caljfornia made the news, werent people walking the beaches in pairs etc. Controversy over social distancing.

Lockdown is where you really can't go out: food, work, medical, and maybe a walk. Parks are closed. You're sitting at a park bench, the police move you along.

No visiting. People living alone can meet up outside with others. Up to 5 ppl total.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 15, 2021)

hysteresis said:


> Caljfornia made the news, werent people walking the beaches in pairs etc. Controversy over social distancing.
> 
> Lockdown is where you really can't go out: food, work, medical, and maybe a walk. Parks are closed. You're sitting at a park bench, the police move you along.
> 
> No visiting. People living alone can meet up outside with others. Up to 5 ppl total.


Oh, well I just realized that you are correct and my family just locked me in the house haha. I mean it is for safety so I understand.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 18, 2021)

Here in nl we have a lockdown for weeks. We are allowed to groceries. but non essensial shops and resaurants, bars are closed. Everything that is just human behaviour is forbidden. last week we heard it will 3 weeks longer.

This world is 1 big mess now


----------



## agent A (Jan 22, 2021)

jeez this thread got out of hand really quickly

personally i think the real tragedy is the virus only has about a 6% mortality rate. we need something good to stiffle our population. I am working on getting sterilized in case someone rapes me to try and make a baby with me. Child free is the way to be

anyhow, i don't get why the wearing of masks has become so politicized. yea, they are annoying, but if it means I get to go out and about still, I'm willing to deal with it

I just tested negative for the 7th time today

I can't wait to get vaccinated. facts not fear


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 22, 2021)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> jeez this thread got out of hand really quickly
> 
> personally i think the real tragedy is the virus only has about a 6% mortality rate. we need something good to stiffle our population. I am working on getting sterilized in case someone rapes me to try and make a baby with me. Child free is the way to be
> 
> ...


THIS. This is what I’ve been trying to say. People just refuse to wear masks out of the annoyance. I just didn’t know how to put it into words. Thank you.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 24, 2021)

You haven't seen me around as I got it from my Dentist office. I felt worse before in my life, but this was no picnic!


----------

